# Bell Labs celebrates net speed record over copper lines



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> A team of researchers has announced it has transmitted data over traditional copper telephone lines at a record speed of 10 gigabits per second (Gbps).
> 
> Bell Labs said it used two pairs of 30m (98.4ft)-long standard phone cables to achieve the speed in its laboratory.
> 
> ...


More


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Seems to me that the more wireless improves, the less need for Wire...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Will see how it goes, as a gamer I prefer wired connection, as it means (most of the time) I have a smooth connection.

Nothing worse than going for something to then watching my animation, as I'm lagging


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You missed the point!
Every home with a land line now has superfast broadband capability at no extra cost to the infrastructure.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

ekim68 said:


> Seems to me that the more wireless improves, the less need for Wire...


Nah, we need wires. 
There are at least two reasons, which are really both one reason, which is that wires drag a signal down a single line, whereas wireless means screaming out in three dimensions.

The first reason is simply that wires don't, at least to a first approximation, interfere with each other. 
The other reason is that you don't waste energy screaming at where your listener isn't (and a lot of networking is still point to point).


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

DaveBurnett said:


> You missed the point!
> Every home with a land line now has superfast broadband capability at no extra cost to the infrastructure.


A very good point..:up:


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

DaveBurnett said:


> You missed the point!
> Every home with a land line now has superfast broadband capability at no extra cost to the infrastructure.


Doh, must have been a long day for me 

Still, will see how long the UK goes with putting these in. Read this at work today:



> UK broadband is not fit for purpose and a major government rethink is needed, according to a business lobby group.
> 
> The Federation of Small Businesses (FSB) says that the UK's broadband target is simply not ambitious enough when compared to other nations


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-28232142


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

BT have no intention of installing even their definition of High Speed Broad Band country wide without charging a lot for it.
Either the government will have to cough up or the users - and we all know which it will be.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Yep, maybe in the future when a tiny island in the middle of nowhere gets better coverage, we may finally get ours 


Looking at a map, South Sandwich is a UK island, down near Antartica


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I would imagine it has wireless broadband......


----------

